# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Hello world, from Togliatti, Russia

## Denis.Y

Hi everyone! My name is Den, 22. I'm from Russia, Togliatti city. It's about 700`000 citizens.
I practice parkour and do sites in a web. I also ride a bike and practice rock-climbing with friends.
Well, don't know what else to tell.. Ask what you want to ask))

----------


## Sibernetika

if I was there I think we would have been good friends I like rock climbing and would like to do parkour

----------


## Denis.Y

Wow)) Greate !! So, how long do u do parkour?
Before i went last year to the army, my practicing count's 4 year.
Now, i'm injured my nie and i have to slow down my practicing on it.
Do you have your tube at youtube? I'd like to see you doing parkour))

----------


## rockzmom

Hi Denis... 
Welcome to MR. I'm not certain how much of your English spelling is you trying to type in "text' mode or you not knowing the proper spelling or words. I've made corrections below.   

> Wow)) Greate !! So, how long do u do have you been doing parkour?
> Before I went into the army last year to the army, I had been my practicing count's for 4 years.
> Now, i'm I've injured my nie knee and I have to slow down my practicing on it.
> Do you have your tube at a channel or any videos on youtube? I'd like to see you doing parkour))

----------

